# Countyline 22 ton splitter



## Zale (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any positive or negative thoughts about this unit? I'm still shopping around and I saw this unit at TSC.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 23, 2014)

I've got the huskee which looks to be the same splitter with a Briggs engine. I'm not sure what the county line has Chinese? But the 22 ton is great been using mine commercially since 09 no complaints strains on fresh 36 inch elm but what wouldn't


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Aug 23, 2014)

I saw this for the first time today at my local TSC. Sure looks like a re labeled Huskee. So I would think that the 22t Huskee reviews would apply.


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Aug 23, 2014)

The one I saw had a Kohler engine.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 23, 2014)

Kohler? Somehow all my stump grinders have Kohlers. I'll take a briggs any day over a Kohler if I'm commercially using them.


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 23, 2014)

That is the name TSC uses when they rebadge an item. The one's I saw last week looked to be Huskee's with a Kohler motor.


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2014)

So it sounds like same hardware but different engines.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 23, 2014)

That's the way it looks is it the yellow one? Our tsc stores still have the red huskies with briggs old school engine that doesn't have overhead valves I'm guessing the Kohler does good or bad? That kholer may be better I've just had issues with the 25hp vtwins on 252 stump grinders. Look at the hydraulics most of the huskies are branded speeco on the pump and valves. if that one isn't it may not be the same.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 23, 2014)

TSC seems to be throwing their "Countyline" badge on everything. The push mowers look suspiciously like the Huskee ones they sold last year. The bush hogs are now CL, but look exactly like the KK line they handled previously. I asked a supervisor there if they were rebadged and he denied it. But yet the parts are interchangeable. The Huskee log splitters switched to Kohler engines, now the CL splitters have Kohlers. I think its the same Huskee splitter with different letters. They also rebadged the line of well pumps they carry to CL.


----------



## jburner (Aug 23, 2014)

I can confirm that the county line splitters are rebadged Huskee/Speeco splitters with Kohler motors. A manager at TSC said these would be showing up in fall... a little early, but they are here. Once they sell out of the red ones, they'll be getting these in. Consider it a speeco splitter with a kohler motor.


----------



## cattoon (Aug 23, 2014)

I purchased the huskee 22 ton on 7/31/14 and it has a kohler on it. So far I have been very pleased with it, it cranks on the first pull most often and the splitter has grunted a few times but I haven't had anything yet that it couldn't split.


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 23, 2014)

Hp difference? Run time per tank? I know my Briggs has a small tank no engine oil filter I guess I just love Em because they were the first engine I ever worked on when I was 5 my dad was to busy to fix any of my toys. Is the kholer overhead valve? Have a valve cover? The briggs is the old school flat head. Runs for years n years. I've got 3 or 4 old mowers just waiting to go in the splitter if it were to scatter either way it's a fine built product. Zale I operate a tree service so you should know how many hours I've put on it in 5 years. It's priced for the consumer built for the professional. ..buy it don't look back


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 24, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> Hp difference? Run time per tank? I know my Briggs has a small tank no engine oil filter I guess I just love Em because they were the first engine I ever worked on when I was 5 my dad was to busy to fix any of my toys. Is the kholer overhead valve? Have a valve cover? The briggs is the old school flat head. Runs for years n years. I've got 3 or 4 old mowers just waiting to go in the splitter if it were to scatter either way it's a fine built product. Zale I operate a tree service so you should know how many hours I've put on it in 5 years. It's priced for the consumer built for the professional. ..buy it don't look back



As long as you keep the oil changed and oil level correct and use this splitter on a level surface or at least level up the splitter. I use synthetic oil and it starts well even in colder temps.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 24, 2014)

Does it really matter "what name" they put on all of these Chinese made small motors???

SR


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 24, 2014)

It doesn't if it's Chinese but Kohler and Briggs are not Chinese


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 24, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> It doesn't if it's Chinese but Kohler and Briggs are not Chinese


 Actually, the small Kohler and Briggs are...

SR


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 24, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Actually, the small Kohler and Briggs are...
> 
> SR


I didn't know that I guess I got one of the last American made briggs? Mines got made in USA all over the engine. ..


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 24, 2014)

They are now starting to put "designed" in the USA on some of them, so that's the way the world turns!

SR


----------



## zogger (Aug 24, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> They are now starting to put "designed" in the USA on some of them, so that's the way the world turns!
> 
> SR



After that all that remains is "Sold in the USA"! "Stickers proudly printed in the USA"! Then we will look like Cuba after the embargo started and planned everything economy disaster, nothing new, everything existing repaired forever. Thing is most of what we have today is near impossible to actually repair, not designed for it.

I'd like an opportunity to kick one of these big fat wall street job jackers right in the nads....."why, look how the economy is improving, I'm a multi billionaire, look at these stock prices..."

With that said, I accept reality. No sense boycotting made anywhere, no point to it, won't change a thing, globalism is here, not going away, don't matter a whit which so called "party" is "in power" either.

We are in the last dregs of the good old days, might as well enjoy it. And with the advances in robotics..they'll just come up with diverse ways to cull all the "useless eaters" they don't need any more..and makes us pay for that.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Aug 24, 2014)

Exactly what the sticker on the Briggs i put onto homemade splitter says "Made in China". Kinda hurts my soul but what can I do? And for the record, I have had zero problems with that engine. Easy starts, and dependable. 


Thanks


----------



## chainsawworld (Apr 17, 2016)

I bought the Countyline last week. My son tried to find something it would no split. He did manage to make it labor a couple of times but it split everything he put in it. It does have the Kohler engine. My brother bought the Husky last year. The color is different and it has the Briggs engine.
I 2007 Kohler did move to China. Now called Kohler-YinXiang. "It was a joint effort to produce a quality engine at a better price".


----------



## bbxlr8 (Apr 17, 2016)

Good by me - I have had this a year and five months- was concerned at first with the rep on the Kohler, but the price and need put me over the fence on getting it. Been very pleased with it & have not been able to best it yet on some pretty nasty crotches. Only comment is the noise level - figured I could replace the engine if issues down the road, but great so far...


----------



## chainsawworld (Nov 19, 2016)

well, my brother just replaced the Briggs with a Tecumseh. little under powered but does the job


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 26, 2016)

Lately, I've been seeing Tecumseh engines pretty cheeeep, as Tecumseh has been out of business for some time now, and some places are "fire saleing" their NOS motors.

SR


----------

